# les fonds d'ecran iOS6



## kittydoudou (7 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,
il y a une semaine j'ai fait la mise a jour iOS6 pour mon ipad de 3 eme generation. cependant j'ai constate que les fonds d'ecran ipad, comme la terre par exemple avaient disparus, remplacés par de nouveaux pas forcement beaux comme une onde sur l'eau qui me semble horriblement etiré et pas du tout adapté pour l'ipad retina. Je me demandé si c'etait normal et ou est ce que je pourrai recupérer les anciens fonds d'ecran ios5 pour ipad.
merci


----------



## ninja20062002 (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour 
La disparition du fond d'écran représentant la terre est tout à fait normal! Je ne l'ai également plus sur mon iphone. apple a apparemment choisit de la retirer! 
pour les retrouver, pas de solution miracle je pense, il doit être possible cependant de les retrouver avec l'aide de google. 

J'ai ce lien ci ça vous intéresse: c'est la terre vu de l'espace. 
http://fond-d-ecran-gratuit.org/wallpaper-terre/

Bonne fin de dimanche.


----------

